# Amplificador para sub woofer 8 B52 doble bobina



## gabo013 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hola, antes que nada queria saludarlo a todos y felicitarlos enormemente por el foro, soy nuevo en este foro y espero alguna ves poder ayudarlos a ustedes tanto como me ayudan dia a dia con sus ideas y propuestas. 
Sin dudas, este foro, es el mejor de internet.

Bueno creo este tema ya que estube buscando mucho para poder conseguir un circuito de un amplificador (para mi sub woofer B52 de 8', este mismo es doble bobina y segun su manual tira 100 wRMS por bobina) y no pude conseguir uno que me de fidelidad y como es para el auto necesito que se alimente con 12Vcc, algo bastante complicado de conseguir. solo me gustaria poder conseguir un amplificador de 50 + 50w o 70 + 70w, no mas de eso, ya que me gusta el buen sonido pero tambien me gusta cuidar las cosas y no hacer sufrir al pobre sub. .

El que me pueda ayudar en mi busqueda le agradeceria un monton!

Un fuerte abrazo y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## leop4 (Oct 3, 2008)

hola gabo013 porque no utilizas un tda1562 yo lo hice y la verdad no me quejo jeje. aqui te lo dejo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda1562-4199/ , todas las preguntas que tengas que hacer sobre el amplificador hazlas en ese post. y todas las preguntas que tengan que ver con el sub o la caja preguntalas aqui ok.


----------



## Estampida (Oct 3, 2008)

Tendras que recurrir a construirte un amplificador con transistores que soporten esa impedancia de 2X 4 ohmios o de 2 ohmios. Si lo quieres para el carro obviamente una fuente que te eleve de 12V a +/-45V, pasate por los post de GRAN SEÑAL  y busca amplificador para auto.


----------

